

Show HN: First Python project: Spaceship – chat and file streaming in Terminal - arangelov
https://github.com/antoan-angelov/spaceship

======
arangelov
OP here, would be happy to hear your feedback and tips for improvements!

------
karaokeyoga
great job on the README

